# My 350z won't start!!



## Martin Vincent (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello, I was hoping that someone could help me understand a problem that I've been experiencing:

Yesterday on the 4th of July, I got stopped in traffic watching fireworks behind a long line of cars for about 20 minutes. I started moving again but then my car stalled and would not start again. The engine did not turn or anything... My friend tried to help me push start it but to no avail. The engine would turn but it made horrible noises and did not start, and the foot brake was extremely stiff.

Today I tried to start it but the engine did not even turn. We switched the battery with the battery in my mom's car, but it still did not even turn. We also tried push starting it with my mom's battery but it had the same problem as before. We tried putting it into the mode in which the check engine light blinks out the code of the problem, and it blinked 10 times slow, followed by 10 times fast(x3) then repeated the four number cycle. That code did not seem to exist... What could my problem be? (It is hot outside by the way).


----------



## Moemoney (Aug 25, 2019)

IIt sounds like you’re a starter is gone or going check your starter and see if that fixes your problem


----------



## Moemoney (Aug 25, 2019)

Did you check your starer And try rotating your engine manually


----------

